# Cthulhu RTA V2



## Andre

Any of the vendors bringing this in, please?

http://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-rta-v2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Andre

Ours ship today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Andre
> 
> Ours ship today or tomorrow


Where the pre orders at


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel has some on route too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Thank you for the lightning quick responses @Sir Vape and @KieranD.

This one is going to be a hit imho! I am ready to order or pre-order @skola.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah @Andre we think it's gonna be a winner


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> Thank you for the lightning quick responses @Sir Vape and @KieranD.
> 
> This one is going to be a hit imho! I am ready to order or pre-order @skola.


Same here. That building deck is what caught my attention. 
@Sir Vape do you by some chance have the measurements of the tank?


----------



## Sir Vape

Will get latest updated info. Just got new pics as well and will post

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy

Its like a hybrid of all the lekker tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Zahz

Any idea what the price will be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

Another pic from the Cthulhu FB page.
10 Wraps, 24G, 3mm ID. What a spacious deck. Also liking that ring around the wicking wells to keep the wick in place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Beat me to it  @skola 

Looking damn fine. GET EXCITED!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I think I wants one also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Well spotted @Andre

Here we go again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Well spotted @Andre
> 
> Here we go again....


Lol, no doubt, but this one I am particularly excited about. As @eviltoy said - all the great features of other tanks and even new features, like that wick ring @skola has picked up on. Of course the proof will be in the vaping. Cannot wait to try it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

That looks yummy. I want it.


----------



## skola

So I read that these are only shipping out next Thursday


----------



## BhavZ

I need to, want to, need to, want to, need to have one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Sir Vape has your stock been delayed too?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Mike yeah has been delayed 

I don't think it will be shipping as late as next Thurs though. They will be updating me today and will post here.


----------



## Mike

@Sir Vape serves us right for getting our hopes up for a chinese vape company


----------



## Sir Vape

@Mike mmmmm not really hey. They want the product perfect. It was a minor issue that they were not happy with which for us puts faith in the product as opposed to them rushing it out. All new releases whether Chinese or USA have delays.

But yes I feel your pain


----------



## Mike

@Sir Vape I respect that, however don't put out a release date if the product is not perfect


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah agree


----------



## KieranD

Mine were also delayed a couple days  

I have the waybill but yet to be collected from the factory


----------



## Mike

I saw Smog was expecting them to be shipping tomorrow.

What's the timeframe between them being shipped and arriving this side generally?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah shipping today @Mike apparently

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

The Choo Choo's have shipped. Expect them mid week next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> The Choo Choo's have shipped. Expect them mid week next week


Awesome news on a Friday morning!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike

@skola I saw those earlier today. I'm really, really excited!!!! The juiceflow control looks awesome!!!!


----------



## skola

Mike said:


> @skola I saw those earlier today. I'm really, really excited!!!! The juiceflow control looks awesome!!!!


I keep checking YouTube with hope that there might be a 'first look' video or a review..  can't wait for this to arrive.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

@skola I'm glad there aren't any yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Looks good 
I'm also interested in this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Imthiaz Khan not much longer to wait, they are almost here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

BigGuy said:


> @Imthiaz Khan not much longer to wait, they are almost here.


Tomorrow? Wednesday? Thursday? Don't say Friday!!  No pressure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt

Price price price? 
Need to try a tank again and this one sounds like its could be for me.


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah hopefully by weekend @skola if DHL behave themselves. Been really slow lately. I'm waiting on pre-clearance invoice and will then put them up for pre-order.

Is everyone OK for pre-order or would you rather wait till they are in stock??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah hopefully by weekend @skola if DHL behave themselves. Been really slow lately. I'm waiting on pre-clearance invoice and will then put them up for pre-order.
> 
> Is everyone OK for pre-order or would you rather wait till they are in stock??


Pre-order please!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah hopefully by weekend @skola if DHL behave themselves. Been really slow lately. I'm waiting on pre-clearance invoice and will then put them up for pre-order.
> 
> Is everyone OK for pre-order or would you rather wait till they are in stock??



I wasn't expecting a reply to my silliness...  Very kind of you SirVape.. 
Pre order please!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

pre-order for me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Sooooo.. Updates?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Mike will be up on the site later today for pre-order. Looks like it's landing today at some stage and the needs to get to us. Hopefully tomorrow it's here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> @Mike will be up on the site later today for pre-order. Looks like it's landing today at some stage and the needs to get to us. Hopefully tomorrow it's here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@Rebel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> @Mike will be up on the site later today for pre-order. Looks like it's landing today at some stage and the needs to get to us. Hopefully tomorrow it's here


Our fingers are on the trigger - hurry up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel

Thanks @Mike , i was searching for this thread last night but could not find it.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

Sounds like this is going to be a winner of a tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

It's up on the site guys 




Will update with more images once I get them in 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-by-cthulhu-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Thanks. Order placed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> It's up on the site guys
> 
> View attachment 35706
> 
> 
> Will update with more images once I get them in
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-by-cthulhu-mod


This will briefly silence us  Until tomorrow when we'll be nagging if they've arrived..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Sir Vape said:


> It's up on the site guys
> 
> View attachment 35706
> 
> 
> Will update with more images once I get them in
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-by-cthulhu-mod



Thanks order placed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

skola said:


> This will briefly silence us  Until tomorrow when we'll be nagging if they've arrived..



I'M PREPARING FOR THE NAGGING!!! HA HA

Thanks guys

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Sir Vape said:


> I'M PREPARING FOR THE NAGGING!!! HA HA
> 
> Thanks guys



You heard it all! Lets start

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys just an update. They have arrived but only got here after 4:30. DHL had delays. Really sorry. We are shipping first thing in the morning. Those that want to collect at Depot on Saturday please just give them a call with tracking number. They are pretty much use to vapers popping in on the weekend  to collect their gear.

I haven't even had a chance to play with it yet. They look damn fine and will report back later on my thoughts once I get a gap

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

